
Students protest US universities' use of facial recognition - pseudolus
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/mar/02/facial-recognition-us-colleges-ucla-ban
======
naveen99
Hopefully universities will remove in person attendance requirements and make
it possible to get degrees online / from home. Classes with 200 people sitting
together can’t be good with communicable diseases around.

~~~
rolph
the university lecture is a very antiquated tradition of dissemination

i was told some time ago that it originates from the rarity of specialized
books so the lecturer may have the only copy, if not one of very few copies,
so lectures were used to make the contents available.

~~~
kspacewalk2
You were told wrong. A great book is not the same thing as an interactive
lecture with a competent and engaging instructor. They are complimentary, but
in no way does one obviate the need for the other.

~~~
saurik
A lecture is almost by definition not "interactive", and certainly if you have
so many students that you are using facial recognition and iClickers to handle
attendance the entire premise that you would react to individuals is
infeasible.

~~~
ketzu
Only if you assume you react to all individuals at the same time constantly.
In our lectures we try to make them interactive, but the degree of
interactiveness varies based on the level and number of attendants.

Questions are asked and answered in the 200 people lectures as well, and they
improve the lectures for a lot of people.

------
Zenst
Another perspective would be -
[https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/students-
pr...](https://www.thehindu.com/news/national/karnataka/students-protest-over-
lack-of-security-on-cuk-campus/article25031964.ece)

and: [https://www.independent.co.uk/news/education/education-
news/...](https://www.independent.co.uk/news/education/education-news/free-
speech-university-guidance-student-protests-equality-human-rights-
commission-a8758541.html)

[edit add second url about how and why Universities urged to increase
security]

